# Can/should I tailor a trench coat? (taking in the sides)



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bought a Burberry trench on double sale at a Burberry outlet. It is a few sizes too big (couldn't resist the sales price) but doesn't look ridiculously large by any means. I am a thin guy and I feel like the coat is very boxy. Could a good tailor take in the sides (say 2-3 inches on both side seams) without ruining the coat?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had the same thought, however my new ebay Aquascutum trench coat could stand to be let out a little. I bought a little small because of the price, and it looks good I couldn't wear it over a sport coat or a sweater so I'm thinking of having it let out. I don't know if it would be worth it, to me they would have to let it out all the way down to keep it's proportions and that would be really expensive if they did.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Guyute82 said:


> Bought a Burberry trench on double sale at a Burberry outlet. It is a few sizes too big (couldn't resist the sales price) but doesn't look ridiculously large by any means. I am a thin guy and I feel like the coat is very boxy. Could a good tailor take in the sides (say 2-3 inches on both side seams) without ruining the coat?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is it actually marked several sizes larger than what you wear, or do you just feel like it's not as tailored as you prefer? If it fits in the shoulders (over your heaviest sport coat) and it's still too big through the body, you can have it taken in up to a point.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guyute82 said:


> Bought a Burberry trench on double sale at a Burberry outlet. It is a few sizes too big (couldn't resist the sales price) but doesn't look ridiculously large by any means. I am a thin guy and I feel like the coat is very boxy. Could a good tailor take in the sides (say 2-3 inches on both side seams) without ruining the coat?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If the coat is a few sizes too big, it will never fit you. If it's just boxy, that's good, because that's what it is supposed to be. That's what the belt is for. A trenchcoat is not a form-fitting garment.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Guyute82 said:


> Bought a Burberry trench on double sale at a Burberry outlet. It is a few sizes too big (couldn't resist the sales price) but doesn't look ridiculously large by any means. I am a thin guy and I feel like the coat is very boxy. Could a good tailor take in the sides (say 2-3 inches on both side seams) without ruining the coat?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Before you go crazy with this, is this a Burberry's Prorsum jacket (made in England), or Burberry London or other not made in england jacket?


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

It is Burberry London, Made in the USA. The shoulders are slightly big, but not terrible. I know a trench is supposed to be loose, but I feel mine is too big. I'd like a fit closer to this:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-trim-fit-trench-coat/3220593?origin=category&resultback=1000 Right now I am not close to this...


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

The link you provide is for a slim fit trench coat. Unless you gain 70 pounds no way is a trench coat two sizes too large for you going to end up as a slim fit. My suggestion is to return the coat you bought and try another one with a fit you like.



Guyute82 said:


> It is Burberry London, Made in the USA. The shoulders are slightly big, but not terrible. I know a trench is supposed to be loose, but I feel mine is too big. I'd like a fit closer to this:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-trim-fit-trench-coat/3220593?origin=category&resultback=1000 Right now I am not close to this...


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

Trench coats can be very very tricky to alter (aside from the lengths). Bear in mind that their are a lot of details and small pieces to be moved and that often is not done cleanly. Also, some jackets have finishes applied to the material post-construction to help with the water-resistance. Stitching the jacket separately without the treatments will make those seams water-soluble. I would recommend finding the right fit initially or belting it loosely as trenches have typically been worn.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Guyute82 said:


> It is Burberry London, Made in the USA. The shoulders are slightly big, but not terrible. I know a trench is supposed to be loose, but I feel mine is too big. I'd like a fit closer to this:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-trim-fit-trench-coat/3220593?origin=category&resultback=1000 Right now I am not close to this...


Don't do it, and return the garment.

The coat you linked to is a Burberry's Prorsum Made in England model. Also of note, the model is not wearing a sportcoat underneath, which you, I trust, will. Close fitting clothes in photos looks good, but doesn't work in practicality. I actually am going to stop at my local Nordstrom to see if they have that coat in stock, as the photo with the tag leads me to believe it is NOT made in the UK. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I have NEVER seen a 'Burberry London' garment that is made in the UK; UK made is Burberry's Prorsum.

The Burberry London stuff, even though made in the USA, is of inferior quality. A trench coat is a lifetime item, as in: as long as you don't have huge weight swings, you will buy one and it will last your whole life. I sourced mine on ebay for ~$200, and similar deals can be found on Burberry's Prorsum trenches. The are of timeless design, meaning you can find one from the 70s or 80s that was never or rarely worn, and it will look identical to the one that is $1850 from O'Connell's.

When ebaying for one, simply buy your suit size, they are full cut, so a 42 (or 52Euro) will fit a man who wears a 42 suit.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guyute82 said:


> I'd like a fit closer to this:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-trim-fit-trench-coat/3220593?origin=category&resultback=1000 Right now I am not close to this...


Then you need to buy a fashion abomination of the same sort, not a real trench coat. Trying to alter one cut of coat to another is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to be a bit off topic, but I just noticed that Burberry doesn't appear to be selling very traditional trench coats these days. I looked on their website, and it seems that they're all the slim fit stuff, and showcased by skinny fashion model looking types too. Do they no longer sell the tried and true "Trench 21," for example? Is the only way to get a traditional double-breasted trench by purchasing an older/used one?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

J.B. said:


> I'm sorry to be a bit off topic, but I just noticed that Burberry doesn't appear to be selling very traditional trench coats these days. I looked on their website, and it seems that they're all the slim fit stuff, and showcased by skinny fashion model looking types too. Do they no longer sell the tried and true "Trench 21," for example? Is the only way to get a traditional double-breasted trench by purchasing an older/used one?


You must have missed this one: https://us.burberry.com/store/mensw...on/prod-37608011-long-back-pleat-trench-coat/https://us.burberry.com/store/mensw...-heritage-double-breasted-raglan-trench-coat/


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I have NEVER seen a 'Burberry London' garment that is made in the UK; UK made is Burberry's Prorsum.
> 
> The Burberry London stuff, even though made in the USA, is of inferior quality.


Can you be a little more specific regarding quality? Have you owned both, or inspected them closely? The new made in the UK models are priced 35% more than the otherwise identical non-UK models. Are they 35% better in construction or materials quality, or is the price jump reflective only of higher UK labour costs?


J.B. said:


> I'm sorry to be a bit off topic, but I just noticed that Burberry doesn't appear to be selling very traditional trench coats these days. I looked on their website, and it seems that they're all the slim fit stuff, and showcased by skinny fashion model looking types too. Do they no longer sell the tried and true "Trench 21," for example? Is the only way to get a traditional double-breasted trench by purchasing an older/used one?





Matt S said:


> You must have missed this one...


The photos on the official website make even the "heritage" coats look as if they would only fit anorexics, but if you look at the video of the coat they're obviously cut much larger (screenshots below). I've seen one of these heritage Made in the UK long coats in person in the store and they don't look skinny at all.


----------

